# Xnview en français ?



## bibiche (22 Août 2005)

j'ai installé Xnview qui fonctionne grace à X11, mais je l'ai en anglais, bien que téléchargé sur le site français.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour avoir Xnview en français ? à moins que ça ne vienne de X11 ?

merci !


----------



## FjRond (23 Août 2005)

À ma connaissance, Xnview n'est localisé en Français que dans la version Windows. L'application reste cependant assez simple même en anglais (langue que je ne pratique pas pourtant) et vaut le coup.


----------

